
Oculus Rift and Robotic Heads: A Match Made in Geek Heaven - jonbaer
http://www.popsci.com/oculus-rift-and-robotic-heads-match-made-geek-heaven-0
======
karmakaze
Really want to use one to scratch my own back and have an OOBE.

